# Looking for crib hardware



## MotorcycleRex (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone know of a source to get plastic drop side hardware for a crib - JUST the hardware, not the mattress springs as well - other than Products America?

They are giving me a hard time about ordering - I want to replace the hardware on a crib I have where one piece has broken. They say "It might not be safe!"

I say, how is it so different than building from scratch???

You can find the hardware bundled with a mattress spring on at least one other site, but I don't need the springs. Just the hardware. Would like to save this crib from the landfill.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Try a hardware store that is a full line Hillman Fastener dealer. If I recall correctly Hillman had pretty much every bit of hardware you could want for furniture including some very obsolete stuff... Your best bet is to try your local Ace Hardware dealer, if they don't have an item in stock, most of them are more than happy to special order you stuff..


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

MotorcycleRex said:


> Does anyone know of a source to get plastic drop side hardware for a crib - JUST the hardware, not the mattress springs as well - other than Products America?.....



You can try /www.rufkahrs.com/hardw4/bedbaby1.html
http://www.leevalley.com


----------



## MotorcycleRex (Nov 18, 2008)

Handyman said:


> You can try /www.rufkahrs.com/hardw4/bedbaby1.html



I LOVE you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think that is what I need!

I just yelled so loud I think I woke one of the babies. :clap:

Well actually that's :thumbdown:.

I was just going to reply and say those other links didn't work and you edited.

Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much.

eta - arg. I need it in white and they only have beige but that's better than nothing, that's for sure...


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

MotorcycleRex said:


> I LOVE you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think that is what I need!
> 
> I just yelled so loud I think I woke one of the babies. :clap:
> 
> ...


You are most welcome. The first 3 links I posted are the standerd answer for hardware questions. How ever after I posted the links I checked them my self and when I hit a dead in, I went on a short tour of the WWW and found what you where really asking for. And not just 3 empty links. Ask any time. I am an internet junky.:yes:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

MotorcycleRex said:


> .......
> 
> eta - arg. I need it in white and they only have beige but that's better than nothing, that's for sure...


You may send them an email or look for a number to call them. They may have it in white and just don't show it. It don't hurt to ask.


----------



## MotorcycleRex (Nov 18, 2008)

Emailed - no dice. So either I replace the broken side and have white on one side and beige on the other (which won't look THAT bad and beats a non-functioning drop side) OR I give up OR I look for another crib with something else wrong but usable hardware to cannabolize.

Thanks SO much for your help!!!


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

MotorcycleRex said:


> Emailed - no dice. So either I replace the broken side and have white on one side and beige on the other (which won't look THAT bad and beats a non-functioning drop side) OR I give up OR I look for another crib with something else wrong but usable hardware to cannabolize.
> 
> Thanks SO much for your help!!!


Well if the price is in your budget, replace both sides. Then it wont look bad at all.


----------



## MotorcycleRex (Nov 18, 2008)

Handyman said:


> Well if the price is in your budget, replace both sides. Then it wont look bad at all.


Actually considering this route, too. Price is not an issue... at this point I think my husband would be happy if I just bought a new crib altogether. But the pigheaded side of me is determined to fix this one, especially since I've been told I can't... and the tree-hugger side of me is determined to keep an otherwise perfectly good crib out of the landfill...


----------

